# kitchen door hinges that allow drawers behind



## Halo Jones (12 Mar 2020)

Hi,

We are revamping the kitchen and would like to have drawers behind some of the cupboard doors. Normal concealed hinges prevent drawers from opening.

Are there any equivalents of the Ikea UTRUSTA Hinge w b-in damper for kitchen, 153 ° ?

Cheers,

H.


----------



## oakfield (12 Mar 2020)

I think Blum do them called ‘Zero Protrusion’ hinges.


----------



## Doug71 (12 Mar 2020)

As Oakfield said zero protrusion hinges


https://www.trade-hinges.co.uk/soft-clo ... 2392-p.asp


----------



## petermillard (12 Mar 2020)

Doug71":1xnv4h3e said:


> As Oakfield said zero protrusion hinges
> 
> 
> https://www.trade-hinges.co.uk/soft-clo ... 2392-p.asp


Yep, as Doug71 linked to, Blum 71B-755-01 155° hinges with built-in soft close; I used them recently in the place of my usual 170* hinges and they were excellent. Recommended.


----------



## Farmer Giles (12 Mar 2020)

I've just placed an order for all the fittings for the new kitchen including hinges. We will be having drawers in cupboards so this is of interest to say the least.

I've had a look at the zero protrusion hinges, but they are only available for overlay not inset/face frame 

Looking at our old overlay kitchen doors, when the door opens the door covers about 12mm of door opening vertically, so I guess these zero protrusion hinges shift the door outwards to avoid this.

Looking at the undermount runners I'm using, there is something close to that in terms of clearance from the side of the cupboard to the drawer side. 

I haven't checked out how this impacts face frame cupboards with Blum inset hinges yet. I guess I could always pack out the runner a little to avoid the door. I shall try it out tomorrow as I bought a single pair of hinges before I ordered the lot.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Halo Jones (13 Mar 2020)

Many thanks!


----------



## nev (13 Mar 2020)

Again no frame but mine just have a 5mm spacer (comes with the runner) to clear the bog standard 110 hinge.

eBay - FGV Plano Drawers - they're soft close, solid and although I've only had them for two years or so absolutely no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Doug71 (13 Mar 2020)

Depends on how you are doing things but remember despite them being called zero protrusion hinge the body of the hinge still protrudes, it's only the edge of the door that doesn't so you have to plan the drawers so they miss the hinges. DAMHIK #-o


----------



## Farmer Giles (23 Mar 2020)

Just got around to hanging the first inset door for the kitchen so made a quick mock up, mainly so I can test the jig I made to place the crucifix holes, they are the normal 37mm in from the front of the cab plus face frame thickness.

Looks like the door projects 28mm into the cabinet, so on the hinge side of the cabinet, I will have to pack the runner out so internal drawer will miss it. The missus is not concerned so I'm happy too. Here's a view from above, the jig worked fine






and here's the jig, just a saddle with holes on the centre line for aligning the hinge vertically and a couple of holes for the centre/pilot drill to follow for mounting the crucifix set back 57mm from the edge as my face frame is 20mm thick.






Cheers
Andy


----------

